# Der "Alles rund um Klemmbausteine" Thread



## psalm64 (27. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
inspiriert von der Lego-"Diskussion" im
Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft" Thread
dachte ich das hier wäre doch mal was, da es ja doch dein ein oder anderen Lego/Klemmbaustein Fan zu geben scheint.

Meine letzten Einkäufe der letzten Tage waren:

LEGO® Minecraft 21161 Die Crafting-Box 3.0
-> Mit ein paar Figuren und Kleinkram aus Zeitschriften und Polybags wird das eine kleine Minecraftszene im Regal. Ich denke ich baue die Variante mit dem Haus.

Fürs Wohnzimmer:
LEGO® Creator 31122 Aquarium
LEGO® Ideas 21333 Vincent van Gogh – Sternennacht

Für den Keller als Wertanlage:
LEGO® 40478 Kleines Disney Schloss

Einzelteile in Tan im Lego-Einzel-Teile-Shop um Notre-Dame in meiner Paris-Szene farblich zu korrigieren:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/threema-20220419-224246761-jpg.1397498/
		

-> Wenn der Umbau fertig ist, stelle ich hier nochmal ein Foto rein.
Ich finde das auch echt schade, das Notre-Dame im Original Set fehlt. Wen bitte interessiert denn das französische Parlament mehr, als Notre-Dame?

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal Fotos von meinen Unmengen Regalmetern mit Lego machen. 

Was habt Ihr denn so an Lego stehen?
Bei mir entstehen akuell:
Eine-Hoth-Schlacht. (und daneben stehen noch ein paar StarWars Schiffe rum, unter anderem einer der großen Millenium Falcon.
Eine kombinierte Creator-Expert-Modular-Buildings und Ninjago-City-Straße.
Ein Straßenzug in normaler Citygröße.
Eine Ninjago-Unterwasser-Szene.
Eine Lego-Drachen-Sammlung (allerdings bisher nur Drachen aus den letzten 2-3 Jahren).
Eine Sammlung meiner Superhelden Figuren/Sets.
Eine Zusammenstellung meiner Hidden-Side-Sets. Ich mag Hidden-Side. Die Apps und die Verpackungen waren Großteils dohv, aber ein Teil der Sets fand ich echt schön.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

Ich habe KEINE Ahnung von Lego, aber die "Sternennacht" finde ich cool 
Von der Hoth-Schlacht, wenn dann mal fertiggestellt, würde ich mich über ein Bild von Dir freuen.


----------



## psalm64 (27. Juni 2022)

Das ist der aktuelle Stand der Hoth Schlacht.
Im Moment überlege ich, ob ich noch einen zweiten Walker dazustellen soll oder nicht.
Aber ich hab das Gefühl, mit 2 Walkern könnte das etwas zu vollgestellt wirken.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

Wow, fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein ausgedrucktes Hintergrundbild zur Illusionsverstärkung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn so an Lego stehen?


Uff! 

Sehr viele Marvel-Sets u.a. der SHIELD-Hellicarrier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Batmobil von 1989:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich noch die ISS, Saturn V, Women of NASA, Lunar Lander. 

Dazu kommen noch diverse Ideas-Modelle, wie zum Beispiel Bottle-Ship, Big Bang Theory, Tron, Pirates of Barracuda Bay, Friends, Fishing Shop, Doctor Who, Dinos, Birds, Yellow Submarine.

Auf der To-Do steht das Horizon-Set  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber das was bei mir deutlich mehr reinhaut sind die WWII-Schiff-Sets von Cobi. Bis auf die neue Yamato, Hood und die Gneisenau dürfte ich die Schiffe alle haben.   Die Teile sind ziemlich groß. Hier mal die Bismarck:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zusätzlich hab ich von Cobi noch die F-18, F-15, A-10 und F-14 aus Top Gun, sowie einen M1A2 Abrams. 
Hier die F-14:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie es aussieht, macht Blue Brixx bei Star Trek ernst. DS9 mit fast 3.000 Teilen! oO 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir läuft ja jetzt schon die Sabber!


----------



## psalm64 (27. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Uff!
> 
> Sehr viele Marvel-Sets u.a. der SHIELD-Hellicarrier:


Coool. Der Helicarrier ist echt nett, aber irgendwie muss man sich ja schon etwas einschränken vom Platz her. Der 75192 ist halt schon sehr groß bei mir. 



Painkiller schrieb:


> Und das Batmobil von 1989:


Mit DC kann ich leider nicht so viel anfangen, dafür mit Marvel schon eher.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Auf der To-Do steht das Horizon-Set


Ohja, das steht bei mir auch noch auf der Liste!



Painkiller schrieb:


> Und wie es aussieht, macht Blue Brixx bei Star Trek ernst. DS9 mit fast 3.000 Teilen! oO
> [...]
> Mir läuft ja jetzt schon die Sabber!


Die finde ich auch toll, aber leider scheint die Steinqualität und/oder Bautechniken noch nicht ausgereift:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iLN9hwXEUns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und Henry traue ich da aktuell eher als dem Helden, der ja aktuell gefühlt alles was nicht Lego ist, über den Klee lobt...
Ich habe bisher drei "hochpreisige" Sets von Bluebrixx ausprobiert und direkt weiterverschenkt, weil Mist.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2022)

Ach die Bismarck ist doch nicht gross, macht sich gut hier aufm Tisch.
Baue zuletzt hauptsächlich MOCs.
Sammle gerade Teile zusammen für ne Bismarck in 1:200, müssten um die 7800 Teile sein.
1989 Batmobil war Pflicht, ebenso Enterprise D.
Lego kaufe ich mittlerweile eher selten.
Gerade Einzelteile sind bei Bluebrixx in der Brickbar deutlich günstiger.
Neulich 3,5kg für 100€ geholt.

Edit:
Teilequalität von Bluebrixx war bei der Enterprise D vollkommen ok, sind aber auch Xingbao Teile. 
Meine Frau hatte neulich aber auch Legoteile mit kaum Klemmkraft.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Juni 2022)

Habe vor 3 Jahren meine ganzen alten Steine, also Lego (da Ende 80er / Anfang 90er) aus dem Keller geholt, sortiert und so gut es geht auf die dazugehörigen Modelle gesondert, zusammengebaut und dann verpackt.
Bin da noch nicht durch

Das letzte Set das ich mir gekauft habe war Anfang 2020 das *Central Perk Cafe* aus der Friends-TV Serie.
Steht aber noch unaufgebaut und eingepackt rum...

Ansonsten reicht mir Klemmbausteinkucken auf Youtube u.d. beim Held der Steine.
Zu Hause fehlt einfach der Platz und für vieles sehe ich die exorbitanten Preise (bei Lego) nicht ein.


----------



## psalm64 (27. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Teilequalität von Bluebrixx war bei der Enterprise D vollkommen ok, sind aber auch Xingbao Teile.


Welche D hast Du denn gebaut?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hatte neulich aber auch Legoteile mit kaum Klemmkraft.


Tja, das ist mir persönlich halt noch nie passiert.
Anders gesagt:
Lego 100% hui. (3stellige Anzahl Sets)
Bluebrixx und Consorten 75% pfui. (4 Sets. 1 Cobi Trabi war bei mir ok)
Die Statistik bei den alternativen Klemmbausteinen ist bei mir von daher natürlich noch etwas eingeschränkt... 
Meine Frau hatte jetzt mal ein paar Sembo-Block Sets, wo sie im großen ganzen auch zufrieden war, aber ein paar vereinzelte Teilen waren auch da nicht 100%ig.
Mir macht das dann halt leider keinen Spaß... Wenn es nicht 100%ig von der Qualität hinhaut, dann habe ich auch keine Lust mir das im Regal anzugucken...
Und leider liegen die Lizenzen von DSA und Star Trek bei BlueBrixx und nicht bei Lego. Aber gut, DSA wäre bei Lego wohl nie rausgekommen, zu kleine Zielgruppe.

Aber ich werde mich nochmal im BlueBrixx Store beraten lasen, ich hab ja zum Glück in Bielefeld einen um die Ecke.
Ich will gerne mal ein großes alternatives Modular ausprobieren.
@JoM79 Kannst Du da vielleicht was empfehlen, was Deiner Meinung nach bei modularen Gebäuden die höchste Qualität hat? Sollte von der Größe her zu den Lego Creator Export modularen Gebäuden passen.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Coool. Der Helicarrier ist echt nett, aber irgendwie muss man sich ja schon etwas einschränken vom Platz her.


Du musst dir den Ideas-Helicarrier im Vergleich mal anschauen.  








						Avengers Helicarrier
					

Avengers Helicarrier LDD 4.3 + LDD to POVray converter1.2.11 + POV ray 3.7     272 x 144 studs (217 x 115 cm) (85.4 x 45.3 inches)   22,694 bricks  ...




					ideas.lego.com
				




Über 22.000 Teile.  Ich will den haben^^



psalm64 schrieb:


> Ohja, das steht bei mir auch noch auf der Liste!


Bin mal gespannt, ob noch mehr von Horizon kommt. 



psalm64 schrieb:


> Und Henry traue ich da aktuell eher als dem Helden, der ja aktuell gefühlt alles was nicht Lego ist, über den Klee lobt...


Wobei der Held ja klar gesagt hat, das es bei Star Trek bei ihm grundsätzlich aussetzt.  Ich kann´s sogar nachvollziehen. So wenig Futter wie wir im Star Trek Merchandise-Segment erhalten, da freut man sich über jede Kleinigkeit richtig euphorisch.  

Weniger gibts nur für BSG und Stargate-Fans. Da muss man sich auf MOCs oder Closed Enoughs verlassen. Aber Bock hätte ich auf die Galactica schon. Ebenso auf die Prometheus aus SG1. 

Auch sein Review zu @chill_eule s Verwandschaft    war doch ganz gut, obwohl es Lego war. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ach die Bismarck ist doch nicht gross, macht sich gut hier aufm Tisch.


Wie groß ist denn dein Tisch, wenn da das MOC drauf passen soll? 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe vor 3 Jahren meine ganzen alten Steine, also Lego (da Ende 80er / Anfang 90er) aus dem Keller geholt, sortiert und so gut es geht auf die dazugehörigen Modelle gesondert, zusammengebaut und dann verpackt.
> Bin da noch nicht durch


Das alte Zeug von früher ist teilweise echt viel Geld wert. War da letztens auch erstaunt...



psalm64 schrieb:


> Und leider liegen die Lizenzen von DSA und Star Trek bei BlueBrixx und nicht bei Lego. Aber gut, DSA wäre bei Lego wohl nie rausgekommen, zu kleine Zielgruppe.


Sei froh! Sonst hätten wir hier auch Apothekenpreise so wie bei Star Wars oder Nintendo-Sets. Das ist schon frech was Lego dafür aufruft. -.-


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2022)

Cobi ist gefühlt etwas schlechter geworden, aber noch ok.
Lego hat teils starke Probleme mit Farbweichungen.
Bluebrixx ist von der Qualität zuletzt besser geworden, teils sogar zu hohe Klemmkraft.
Was die grosse D mit 2000 Teilen.
Ausser ein paar kleine 1x1 Fliesen mit Radius, https://www.bricklink.com/v2/catalog/catalogitem.page?P=25269&name=Tile, Round 1 x 1 Quarter&category=[Tile, Round]#T=C diese, keine Probleme gehabt.
Aber die halten von Lego teils auch nicht so toll.

@Painkiller
Das sind Lack Tische von Ikea.
Aber die Bismarck kommt kommt dann auf  den Schrank zusammen mit der von Cobi und Revell.
Habe aber auch langsam Platzprobleme, die Ebon Hawk ist auch nicht grad klein.

Edit:
Gebäude wurde ich bei Mould King oder Wange gucken.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Juni 2022)

Was wir in den letzten Jahren somgeholt haben war Grossteils zur Deko. Von der Simpsons Serie haben wir uns das Haus und den QuickEMarkt gegönnt, ebenso das NES Set. Das  is schon geil.
Hier zu Haus steht noch das NASA Spaceshuttle und die Saturn V rum.. aber beide noch eingepackt….


----------



## Optiki (27. Juni 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe vor 3 Jahren meine ganzen alten Steine, also Lego (da Ende 80er / Anfang 90er) aus dem Keller geholt, sortiert und so gut es geht auf die dazugehörigen Modelle gesondert, zusammengebaut und dann verpackt.
> Bin da noch nicht durch


So ähnlich habe ich das auch gemacht, alles vom Boden geholt, die Anleitungen gesucht, teilweise auch online als PDF, dann alles sortiert und aufgebaut, anschließend hab ich dann alles auseinander gebaut, gut verpackt wieder auf den Boden gestellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar Sets würden mir heute schon gefallen, aber irgendwie hab nur am Aufbau spaß. Auf irgendwelche Tauschgeschäfte habe ich keine Lust und zum im Staub versinken, sind mir die Sets auch zu teuer.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2022)

Im meinem Elternhaus habe ich noch Lego Ritterburgen. Eine große und ein kleine.
Und noch ne Kutsche und Räuberversteck.
Die Teile sind ca 40 Jahre alt. Mein Sohn hat damit auch gespielt.
Lego Weltraumsachen hatte ich auch aber die sind irgendwie weggekommen.

Ein damaliger Schulfreund hatte Revell Bausätze zusammengebaut. Und bemalt.
Flugzeuge und Schiffe. Das ist nochmal ne andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Gluksi (27. Juni 2022)

Der
Mould King 13135 - Imperial Star Destroyer Monarch  wird bei kaltem wetter angefangen ​


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2022)

Ist ja auch nur ein geklauter MOC mit guten Teilen.


----------



## Gluksi (27. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur ein geklauter MOC mit guten Teilen.


Schlimm wenn mann nicht auf das original steht??hab da nen original lego ATAT also die quali ist mieser wie das china ding


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2022)

Nein, es ist ein MOC.
Mould King nimmt deren Anleitung, lässt die Teile herstellen und vertreibt es als eigenes Set.
Der Ersteller des MOC bekommt zu 90% nichts Mould King und seine Anleitung kauft keiner mehr, weil man beim Set ja alles dabei hat.








						LEGO MOC ISD Monarch by onecase | Rebrickable - Build with LEGO
					

Imperial Star Destroyer <Monarch>Brick count 11353118x71x39cmNo interior, no gimmicks. Only aimed to create accurate proportions and details.Package includes:-1500...




					rebrickable.com


----------



## psalm64 (28. Juni 2022)

Und ich hab noch nie verstanden, wieso keiner was dagegen unternimmt, das Aufbauanleitungen und auch Sets ohne Lizenzen überhaupt gegen Geld angeboten werden (dürfen/können)...


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2022)

Rebrickable gehört zu Lego, wenn denen was nicht passt, nehmen sie es schon raus.
Davon ab, Lego geht auch gegen Hersteller vor, wenn deren Sets 1:1 kopiert angeboten werden.
Siehe zB der Fall Lepin. https://www.lto.de/recht/kanzleien-...m-rechtsstreit-lepin-beschlagnahmung-plagiat/
Oft weisst du auch was es ist, nur nennt man es nicht so.
ZB hab ich ne SR71 von Wange und die heisst auch so.
Auf der Rückseite der Anleitung ist nen Apache, heisst aber Gunship bei denen.


----------



## psalm64 (28. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Rebrickable gehört zu Lego, wenn denen was nicht passt, nehmen sie es schon raus.


Genau deswegen verstehe ich das ja nicht. Genau sowas öffnet Plagiatherstellern ja Tür und Tor. Weil sie ggf. darauf verweisen können, das sie es da ja auch nicht verfolgen, oder? Ist das nicht so ähnlich wie mit dem LEGO-Begriff? Nach dem Motto, wenn Du die Marke nicht verteidigst, dann darf man das auch so nennen?


JoM79 schrieb:


> Davon ab, Lego geht auch gegen Hersteller vor, wenn deren Sets 1:1 kopiert angeboten werden.
> Siehe zB der Fall Lepin. https://www.lto.de/recht/kanzleien-...m-rechtsstreit-lepin-beschlagnahmung-plagiat/





JoM79 schrieb:


> Oft weisst du auch was es ist, nur nennt man es nicht so.
> ZB hab ich ne SR71 von Wange und die heisst auch so.
> Auf der Rückseite der Anleitung ist nen Apache, heisst aber Gunship bei denen.


Das machst ja nicht besser.
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich sowas zum kotzen und würde sowas mit Absicht nicht kaufen, wenn es so aussieht, als wäre keine Lizenz drauf.
Gerade die Lepin Nachbauten gingen mMn gar nicht. Insbesondere noch, wenn es dann auch noch ein Lizenzmodell ist. Wer halt keinen Bock hat 799€ für einen Millenium Falcon auszugeben, muß halt entweder auf ein Angebot warten (meiner hat mich damals 599€ gekostet bei Toys'r'us) oder es bleiben lassen.
Alles andere ist halt illegal und müsste beim Zoll einkassiert werden.

Klar bin ich von der Preispolitik und dem juristischen Gebahren z.B. bzgl. den Minifiguren von Lego auch nicht unbedingt begeistert.
Aber niemand zwingt einen ja dazu, das Zeug zu kaufen.
Man kann ja auch irgendwelche Raumschiffe mit Einzelteilen selber bauen oder Modelle ohne Lizenz kaufen...

Ich mag z.B. auch die unlizensierten Modelle wie den Truck von Colt Sievers von BlueBrixx nicht. Klar ist das "nur" ein Truck, der "zufällig" die Farben von dem Fahrzeug hat, gelle? In schwarz würden sie vermutlich nur einen Bruchteil des Modells absetzen. Aber der Erfinder/Erschaffer der Serie geht jetzt komplett leer aus, obwohl sich dank der Farben der Serien das Modell bestimmt DEUTLICH besser verkauft. Toll, oder?


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juni 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich mag z.B. auch die unlizensierten Modelle wie den Truck von Colt Sievers von BlueBrixx nicht. Klar ist das "nur" ein Truck, der "zufällig" die Farben von dem Fahrzeug hat, gelle? In schwarz würden sie vermutlich nur einen Bruchteil des Modells absetzen. Aber der Erfinder/Erschaffer der Serie geht jetzt komplett leer aus, obwohl sich dank der Farben der Serien das Modell bestimmt DEUTLICH besser verkauft. Toll, oder?


Der Truck in der Farbgebung dürfte damals zu hunderttausenden in de USA auf der Straße unterwegs gewesen sein.
Oder wenn die jetzt ne weiße Corvette C4 als Set hättest... Nur weil Faceman aus dem A-Team die in der Serie gefahren hat ist die dennoch massenhaft auf den (US) Straßen gewesen.
Warum sollten die Macher der TV-Serien was dafür kriegen wenn das ein Standard-Kfz ist und halt AUCH in den Serien vorkam?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2022)

Wenn könnte höchstens GMC dagegen vorgehen. 
Warum muss auch überall ne Lizenz drauf sein? 
Früher wurden zB bei Autos gerne M3 Spiegel an Autos verbaut. 
Da konnte BMW auch nichts machen. 
Wenn man alles immer nur mit Lizenz machen würde, würde es schnell langweilig werden. 
Vor allem bei MOCs, da würde sehr viel wegfallen.


----------



## Optiki (29. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Auf der To-Do steht das Horizon-Set


vlt versuchst du dein Glück da









						LEGO 76989 Horizon Forbidden West: Langhals | mydealz
					

Im Moment bei Amazon rabattiertes LEGO 76989 Horizon Forbidden West: Langhals für € 66,39.(UVP € 79,99)Die UVP steigt ab September auf € 89,99. Um auf den Preis




					www.mydealz.de


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Juni 2022)

Das Horizon Set kommt ja erst in ein paar Tagen raus oder? Mein Händler hat es bis jetzt nur als Vorbestellung...


----------



## Optiki (29. Juni 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das Horizon Set kommt ja erst in ein paar Tagen raus oder? Mein Händler hat es bis jetzt nur als Vorbestellung...


Bin da nicht so drin, ich dachte das gibt es schon und jetzt wird bald der Preis angehoben. Bei Amazon hätte man es ja mal probieren können für den Preis, aber anscheinend ist es jetzt abgelaufen, heute morgen hat es noch den Rabatt eingeblendet.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> vlt versuchst du dein Glück da


War leider zu langsam.  Trotzdem vielen Dank! 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das Horizon Set kommt ja erst in ein paar Tagen raus oder? Mein Händler hat es bis jetzt nur als Vorbestellung...


Bei Lego war es bereits kaufbar, und auch in anderen Shops. Das zeigen zumindest Rezessionen zum Set, welche bereits über einen Monat alt sind.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2022)

War am WE bei Smyths, da stand es ganz normal im Regal.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juni 2022)

Hab mit meinem Sohn ganz spontan einen Bus gebaut.

Aber den zeig ich lieber nicht, sonst lacht ihr mich aus


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Juni 2022)

Ah okay... mein Händler hat es mit "Release Anfang Juli" gelistet.


----------



## psalm64 (30. Juni 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Der Truck in der Farbgebung dürfte damals zu hunderttausenden in de USA auf der Straße unterwegs gewesen sein.
> Oder wenn die jetzt ne weiße Corvette C4 als Set hättest... Nur weil Faceman aus dem A-Team die in der Serie gefahren hat ist die dennoch massenhaft auf den (US) Straßen gewesen.
> Warum sollten die Macher der TV-Serien was dafür kriegen wenn das ein Standard-Kfz ist und halt AUCH in den Serien vorkam?





JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn könnte höchstens GMC dagegen vorgehen.
> Warum muss auch überall ne Lizenz drauf sein?
> Früher wurden zB bei Autos gerne M3 Spiegel an Autos verbaut.
> Da konnte BMW auch nichts machen.
> ...


Grundsätzlich habt Ihr wohl bei den Fahrzeugen wohl recht. Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich nicht gedacht, das die Farbgebung beim Colt Sievers Fahrzeug jetzt so standard war. Ich finde das halt immer blöd/schade, wenn Kreative für Ihre Arbeit nicht entlohnt werden.

MOCs:
Gegen MOCs habe ich ja gar nichts. Solange kein Geld damit verdient wird, kann ja auch gerne jeder seine Bauanleitungen für Star Wars, Star Trek , whatever für Lizenzen zum Download anbieten.
Aber wenn man sich einer Lizenz bedient, um seinen Verkauf anzukurbeln, sollte man auch Lizenzkosten bezahlen, oder? Irgendwer hat da halt mal Zeit, Geld, Gehirnschmalz, etc reingesteckt um sich was auszudenken. Und das sollte doch auch entlohnt werden, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2022)

Wenn dem so wäre, würde es bei Rebrickable sehr schnell leer werden.
Bluebrixx hat ja ne Lizenz von Paramount für Star Trek.
Trotzdem gibt es bei Rebrickable viele Star Trek Modelle.
Wenn da wirklich was zu machen wäre, hätte Paramount das schon lange getan.

Du baust halt einfach etwas aus Klemmbausteinen nach und steckst da auch ne Menge Zeit rein.
Dafür willst du halt entlohnt werden.
Klar hat auch mal jemand die Enterprise designt, nur nicht aus Klemmbausteinen.
Aber wie es da am Ende genau aussieht, müsste ein Anwalt wissen.


----------



## Schori (30. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Weniger gibts nur für BSG und Stargate-Fans. Da muss man sich auf MOCs oder Closed Enoughs verlassen. Aber Bock hätte ich auf die Galactica schon. Ebenso auf die Prometheus aus SG1.


Die Prometheus oder Daedalus würde ich auch sofort kaufen!


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> MOCs:
> Gegen MOCs habe ich ja gar nichts. Solange kein Geld damit verdient wird, kann ja auch gerne jeder seine Bauanleitungen für Star Wars, Star Trek , whatever für Lizenzen zum Download anbieten.
> Aber wenn man sich einer Lizenz bedient, um seinen Verkauf anzukurbeln, sollte man auch Lizenzkosten bezahlen, oder? Irgendwer hat da halt mal Zeit, Geld, Gehirnschmalz, etc reingesteckt um sich was auszudenken. Und das sollte doch auch entlohnt werden, oder?


Ich kann deine Meinung durchaus nachvollziehen, aber ich verstehe auch die andere Seite. 

Ein MOC zu designen kostet eine Menge Zeit und Geduld. Dafür einen kleinen Obolus zu verlangen ist in meinen Augen daher auch in Ordnung. Wie sagte der Joker damals? _Wenn du gut in etwas bist_, _mach es nie umsonst! _

Viele Lizenzen und Themen, wie eben zum Beispiel Star Trek, WW2, Cold War, Stargate, Battlestar: Galactica etc etc. wurden von LEGO konsequent ignoriert. Zum einen hat das mit dem Management zu tun, und zum anderen mit Kultur keine "Kriegsmodelle" anzubieten. Letzteres ist in meinen Augen absoluter Quatsch. Ich sammle auch Sets von Kampfjets, Panzern und Kriegsschiffen aus der WW2-Ära. Verherrliche ich deshalb den Krieg? Nein... Mir geht´s hauptsächlich um die Geschichte und die Technologie welche mich beim Original faszinieren. Zum Glück gibt es hier Cobi, welcher das ähnlich sieht. 

Andere Lizenzen und Themenbereiche widerum bleiben weit hinter ihrem Potential zurück oder haben teilweise heftige Preisschilder: Marvel, DC, Star Wars, Harry Potter, Nintendo, Ghostbusters, Züge, Lego Technik etc. 

Ein positives Beispiel in meinen Augen ist zum Beispiel die LEGO NASA-Reihe. Also Apollo 11, Spaceshuttle Discovery, Saturn 5, ISS & Women of NASA. Aber auch hier wäre noch mehr drin.

Schaut man sich bei LEGO mal die Star Wars-Lizenz näher an, dann wird man feststellen, das hier so einiges im Argen liegt. Ein AT-AT für 799,99 €, ein Falcon für 799,99 € und ein ISD für 699,99 € sind in meinen Augen einfach nur frech von der Preis-Leistung her. Was sind da schon 25€ für einen MOC-Bauplan?

Für 777€ bekomme ich bei Bluebrixx die komplette Südspitze von Manhatten, mit über 21.000 Teilen. Nur damit man mal einen Non-Lizenz-Vergleich hat. 

Der Star Destroyer ist ein super Beispiel für ein Lizenz-Modell. Das MOC von onecase mit über 11.000 Teilen ist einfach nur brilliant. Dagegen ist der Star Destroyer von LEGO in allen Bereichen ein Witz... 
Wäre ich extremer Star Wars Fan würde ich mir bei LEGO leicht veralbert vorkommen, da das MOC welches um Welten besser ist, sich ebenfalls im dreistelligen Preisbereich bewegt. 

Das es bei Lizenzen auch besser geht, zeigt Blubrixx bei Star Trek. Auch da sind nicht alle Modelle perfekt, das ist mir völlig klar. Nur werden hier keine Apothekenpreise aufgerufen.

Wenn LEGO als größter Lizenz-Hersteller es verbockt, dann müssen eben die MOCer es richten. Von daher hab ich da als Fan keinerlei Gewissensbisse wenn ich auf ein MOC zurückgreife, oder aber bei Bluebrixx einen "Raumfrachter" kaufe, welcher im Grunde die Prometheus aus Stargate SG1 ist. 

Wenn Disney sich wirklich dafür interessieren würde, was mit ihrer Star Wars-Lizenz bei LEGO so getrieben wird, dann wäre das ISD Monarch MOC längst ein offizielles LEGO-Set.  Ebenso die Executor und Empire over Jedha City. 

Das LEGO kann wenn es will, haben sie in der Vergangenheit bereits ja oft bewiesen. Nur sehe ich es als Fan einfach nicht ein hier der Leidtragende zu sein, wenn die Firma keinen Bock hat. Die Star Wars-Lizenz ist hier nur ein Beispiel von vielen. Selbst im LEGO-Technik Bereich geht es zum Teil auch unterirdisch zu. Siehe Ferrari.

Die Kritik der Klemmbaustein-Community kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, und findet scheinbar bei LEGO keinerlei Beachtung. Sonst würden sie nicht einfach so weiter machen.

Auch das Verhalten von LEGO gegenüber dem Helden der Steine, Bluebrixx und Johnny´s World war gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das hier soll kein Rant gegenüber LEGO sein. Hier geht es rein um die Fakten, welche überhaupt erst zu dieser Situation geführt haben. 

Ich persönlich kaufe auch weiterhin Sets bei LEGO wenn sie in meinen Augen in Ordnung sind. Siehe Horizon: Forbidden West.  Wenn die letzten Jahre uns eines gelehrt haben, dann das auch in Zukunft MOCs und andere Herstellern einen noch größeren Stellenwert einnehmen werden, als sie es bereits jetzt schon tun. Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.... 

Abschließend noch ein Kommetar aus dem Netz welcher ganz wunderbar die Brücke zwischen Klemmbausteinen und Videospielen schlägt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Aber Bock hätte ich auf die Galactica schon.


Oh, gerade gelesen.
Habe immer noch keinerlei Plan von eurem interessanten Hobby, aber DAS sieht ja schon mal verdammt supi aus


----------



## psalm64 (30. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Meinung durchaus nachvollziehen, aber ich verstehe auch die andere Seite.
> 
> Ein MOC zu designen kostet eine Menge Zeit und Geduld. Dafür einen kleinen Obolus zu verlangen ist in meinen Augen daher auch in Ordnung. Wie sagte der Joker damals? _Wenn du gut in etwas bist_, _mach es nie umsonst! _


Grundsätzlich habe ich da ja auch kein Problem mit, bei Lizenzthemen, finde ich das aber halt so eine Sache...


Painkiller schrieb:


> Viele Lizenzen und Themen, wie eben zum Beispiel Star Trek, WW2, Cold War, Stargate, Battlestar: Galactica etc etc. wurden von LEGO konsequent ignoriert. Zum einen hat das mit dem Management zu tun, und zum anderen mit Kultur keine "Kriegsmodelle" anzubieten. Letzteres ist in meinen Augen absoluter Quatsch. Ich sammle auch Sets von Kampfjets, Panzern und Kriegsschiffen aus der WW2-Ära. Verherrliche ich deshalb den Krieg? Nein... Mir geht´s hauptsächlich um die Geschichte und die Technologie welche mich beim Original faszinieren. Zum Glück gibt es hier Cobi, welcher das ähnlich sieht.
> 
> Andere Lizenzen und Themenbereiche widerum bleiben weit hinter ihrem Potential zurück oder haben teilweise heftige Preisschilder: Marvel, DC, Star Wars, Harry Potter, Nintendo, Ghostbusters, Züge, Lego Technik etc.


Bei allgemeinen Themen, wie City, Züge, etc, die von Lego ignoriert oder stiefmütterlich bedient werden ist das ja auch alles kein Problem. Das Kriegszeug ist mir auch egal und vermutlich ist das auch alles Lizenzfrei, oder? Bei dem WW1/WW2 Zeug würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob es da überhaupt Lizenzmodelle gibt und wenn ja, wer die da innehätte? Die Werft/etc? Das ist ja bestimmt alles Lizenzfrei, oder?
Und nur weil Lego etwas ignoriert, heißt es ja nicht, das nicht jeder einfach was rausbringen kann.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Ein positives Beispiel in meinen Augen ist zum Beispiel die LEGO NASA-Reihe. Also Apollo 11, Spaceshuttle Discovery, Saturn 5, ISS & Women of NASA. Aber auch hier wäre noch mehr drin.


Das stimmt, die ist super.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Schaut man sich bei LEGO mal die Star Wars-Lizenz näher an, dann wird man feststellen, das hier so einiges im Argen liegt. Ein AT-AT für 799,99 €, ein Falcon für 799,99 € und ein ISD für 699,99 € sind in meinen Augen einfach nur frech von der Preis-Leistung her. Was sind da schon 25€ für einen MOC-Bauplan?


Wer mit genügend GMV bezahlt den bitte aber auch diese Preise, wenn es nicht unbedingt zu SOFORT sein muss? Ich hab z.B. meinen Falcon für 599€ bei SmithToys (Oder Tosy'r'us) erstanden.  Das fand ich für die Teilezahl halbwegs vertretbar, wenn auch immer noch teuer.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Für 777€ bekomme ich bei Bluebrixx die komplette Südspitze von Manhatten, mit über 21.000 Teilen. Nur damit man mal einen Non-Lizenz-Vergleich hat.


Niemand zwingt eine:n ja, die überteuerten Lego-(Lizenz-)Modelle zu kaufen.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Der Star Destroyer ist ein super Beispiel für ein Lizenz-Modell. Das MOC von onecase mit über 11.000 Teilen ist einfach nur brilliant. Dagegen ist der Star Destroyer von LEGO in allen Bereichen ein Witz...
> Wäre ich extremer Star Wars Fan würde ich mir bei LEGO leicht veralbert vorkommen, da das MOC welches um Welten besser ist, sich ebenfalls im dreistelligen Preisbereich bewegt.


Du meinst nicht die Bauanleitung sondern die Version von einem alternativen Klemmbausteinhersteller? Die MOC-Anleitung kostet ja nur 25€.
Wenn Lego schlau ist, würden sie eine entsprechende Lieferung, die das gesamte Set mit Bauanleitung enthält einfach vom Zoll kassieren lassen. Und damit würden sie vermutlich auch vor jedem deutschen Gericht im Anschluss durchkommen.
Wenn sie es nicht machen, umso besser für die Käufer. Aber damit rechnen muss man. Oder?



Painkiller schrieb:


> Das es bei Lizenzen auch besser geht, zeigt Blubrixx bei Star Trek. Auch da sind nicht alle Modelle perfekt, das ist mir völlig klar. Nur werden hier keine Apothekenpreise aufgerufen.


Die sind an sich super, nur bisher sagt mir halt die Steinequalität und/oder Bautechnik nicht zu, siehe Video von Henry.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Wenn LEGO als größter Lizenz-Hersteller es verbockt, dann müssen eben die MOCer es richten. Von daher hab ich da als Fan keinerlei Gewissensbisse wenn ich auf ein MOC zurückgreife, oder aber bei Bluebrixx einen "Raumfrachter" kaufe, welcher im Grunde die Prometheus aus Stargate SG1 ist.
> 
> Wenn Disney sich wirklich dafür interessieren würde, was mit ihrer Star Wars-Lizenz bei LEGO so getrieben wird, dann wäre das ISD Monarch MOC längst ein offizielles LEGO-Set.  Ebenso die Executor und Empire over Jedha City.
> 
> ...


Naja, nur weil seine Lizenz nicht richtig nutzt, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, das man sie einfach "kopieren" darf.
Du darfst ja auch nicht einfach ein schlechtes Musikstück covern und wenn es dann in den Top10 landet ohne "Lizenzkosten" davonkommen...


Painkiller schrieb:


> Auch das Verhalten von LEGO gegenüber dem Helden der Steine, Bluebrixx und Johnny´s World war gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit.


Ohne Frage wäre das auch eleganter gegangen. Die Sachen mit dem Helden hätte man auch einfach mit einem Telefonat erledigen können und es wäre erledigt gewesen...
Den BlueBrixx Fall habe ich gerade nicht auf dem Schirm.
Bei Johnny beziehst Du Dich auf die zurückgehaltenen Container nehme ich an? Das war wirklich *********************, aber ich habe den Fall und den "Stein" des Anstosses da auch nicht  mehr in Erinnerung. Da ist mMn auch der Gesetzgeber gefragt, das die Kosten für die Aktion nachher derjenige trägt, der Unrecht bekommen hat und es ggf. hinterher Schadensersatz gibt.
Aber dafür ist halt eine tolle Spendenaktion geworden. Das Zusammenpacken der Kartons für die Kinder hat übrigens durchaus Spaß gemacht.  (Paderborn ist für mich ja um die Ecke.)


Painkiller schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das hier soll kein Rant gegenüber LEGO sein. Hier geht es rein um die Fakten, welche überhaupt erst zu dieser Situation geführt haben.
> 
> Ich persönlich kaufe auch weiterhin Sets bei LEGO wenn sie in meinen Augen in Ordnung sind. Siehe Horizon: Forbidden West.  Wenn die letzten Jahre uns eines gelehrt haben, dann das auch in Zukunft MOCs und andere Herstellern einen noch größeren Stellenwert einnehmen werden, als sie es bereits jetzt schon tun. Ehre wem Ehre gebührt....


Die MOCer machen schon echt gute Arbeit.
Ich kaufe auch durchaus MOC-Anleitungen auf bricklink. Aber bisher waren es immer "einfache" City-Gebäude für meine Lego-City-Strasse.  (zB https://rebrickable.com/users/underthebricks/mocs/ )


----------



## psalm64 (2. Juli 2022)

Soo meine Lego Teile fürs Paris-Set sind angekommen.
Leider habe ich gesehen, das es die wirklich richtige Teile inzwischen auch im Lego-Shop gibt. Entweder habe ich sie übersehen oder es gibt sie erst seit ein paar Tagen. 
Naja, muß ich nochmal ran.

Aktuell sieht es so aus, wie im Anhang.
Original:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (3. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte ja versprochen nach und nach meine Regalmeter zu zeigen, hier meine Marvel-Zusammenstellung, meine Ninjago-Unterwasserszene, meine Drachensammlung (mit Riesen dabei) und zu guter letzt die Hidden-Side Sets, die ich wirklich gut finde.


----------



## Optiki (3. Juli 2022)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es von Lego selbst, so große Drachen gibt. Hätte es die damals gegeben, dann hätte ich die als Kind bestimmt haben wollen, ich hatte damals unzählige Dinos aus Plastik und mehrere Godzillas.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Wer mit genügend GMV bezahlt den bitte aber auch diese Preise, wenn es nicht unbedingt zu SOFORT sein muss? Ich hab z.B. meinen Falcon für 599€ bei SmithToys (Oder Tosy'r'us) erstanden.  Das fand ich für die Teilezahl halbwegs vertretbar, wenn auch immer noch teuer.
> 
> Niemand zwingt eine:n ja, die überteuerten Lego-(Lizenz-)Modelle zu kaufen.


Deswegen steht hier nen ISD für deutlich weniger als die 600€ beim billigsten Anbieter.
Anleitung gibts ja als PDF bei LEGO.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht die Bauanleitung sondern die Version von einem alternativen Klemmbausteinhersteller? Die MOC-Anleitung kostet ja nur 25€.
> Wenn Lego schlau ist, würden sie eine entsprechende Lieferung, die das gesamte Set mit Bauanleitung enthält einfach vom Zoll kassieren lassen. Und damit würden sie vermutlich auch vor jedem deutschen Gericht im Anschluss durchkommen.
> Wenn sie es nicht machen, umso besser für die Käufer. Aber damit rechnen muss man. Oder?


Nein, weil es ein komplett anderes Modell ist.
Ist zwar beides ein ISD, aber sie sind anders gebaut.
Lego könnte gegen den direkten Nachbau vorgehen, was sie ja auch machen.
Aber als Einzelperson hast du da eher weniger zu befürchten.

Wirkliche Sets von Lego habe ich eher wenige, baue halt eher MOCs.
Mal gucken ob ich die Tage zu komme, Fotos zu machen.


----------



## psalm64 (4. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es von Lego selbst, so große Drachen gibt. Hätte es die damals gegeben, dann hätte ich die als Kind bestimmt haben wollen, ich hatte damals unzählige Dinos aus Plastik und mehrere Godzillas.


"Damals" gab es das wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht.
Es gab früher mal vereinzelt kleinere Drachen bei Ritter/Fantasy.
Aber diese größeren gibt es erst seit Lego die Ninjago-Themen-Welt eingeführt haben. Irgendwann in den 201xer glaube ich war das.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, weil es ein komplett anderes Modell ist.
> Ist zwar beides ein ISD, aber sie sind anders gebaut.
> Lego könnte gegen den direkten Nachbau vorgehen, was sie ja auch machen.
> Aber als Einzelperson hast du da eher weniger zu befürchten.


Ich bin ja kein Lizenz-Versteher, aber ich gehe doch mal stark davon aus, das auch kommerziell vertriebene MOCs, die auf StarWars basieren, "illegal" sind. Klar als Einzelperson hast Du nie was zu "befürchten", außer das sie ggf. die Ware einkassieren, falls der Zoll ausgerechnet Dein Paket mal filzt und Lego es auf die schwarze Liste gesetzt hat.
Ich vermute ja mal, das die SW-Lego-Lizenz eine allgemein gültige Lizenz für SW-Modelle mit Klemmbausteinen ist.
Und die beinhaltet bestimmt auch, das sie der einzige Lizenznehmer für Klemmbausteine von SW/Disney sind.
Ich vermute einfach mal, das sie die großen MOCs einfach nicht interresieren, weild er Markt so winzig dafür ist.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob ich die Tage zu komme, Fotos zu machen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2022)

Nein. 
Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass zB auf dem ISD keine Lizenz ist. 
Lego hat ne star wars Lizenz und darf es auch so vertreiben. 
Bluebrixx hat ja zB ein paar Sets ohne Lizenz bei denen aber jeder erkennt, was es sein soll. 
Wenn es da wirklich Probleme geben sollte, hätte sich schon mehrere Firmen eingeschaltet.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt eine:n ja, die überteuerten Lego-(Lizenz-)Modelle zu kaufen.


LEGO versucht es durch die Hintertür, indem sie teilweise knallhart gegen diverse Händler vorgehen. :/

Für mich komplett unverständlich. Auf dem Markt gibt es eigentlich genug Platz für alle. Durch die Konkurrenz werden halt die Defizite von LEGO deutlich. Kaum Pad Printed, Apotheken-Preise, Farbseuche, fehlende Details, schlechte Lizenz-Sets. etc. etc. Aber so ist das nun mal. Entweder man passt sich an, oder man geht unter. 




psalm64 schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht die Bauanleitung sondern die Version von einem alternativen Klemmbausteinhersteller? Die MOC-Anleitung kostet ja nur 25€.


Die Steine kann man auch einzeln kaufen, und die Anleitung gibt´s als PDF für 25€ zum Download. Hoch lebe das Internetz! 



psalm64 schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil seine Lizenz nicht richtig nutzt, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, das man sie einfach "kopieren" darf.


Ich bin jetzt kein Jurist, aber meiner Meinung nach macht dich der Bau eines MOCs nicht automatisch zum Bösewicht.

Sagt  § 53 UrhG nicht klar aus, das der detailgetreue LEGO-Nachbau eines urheberrechtlich geschützten Werks eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellt, aber diese als Vervielfältigung zum privaten und sonstigen eigenen Gebrauch gerechtfertigt ist? Rechtlich problematisch wird es doch erst, sobald MOC-Baupläne zum Kauf angeboten werden. Wobei dann der Designer des MOCs belangt werden kann. Nun gut, auch hierfür gibt es eine Lücke im System. Dann kauft man als Kunde eben nicht dem Plan, sondern spendiert dem Designer eine "Tasse Kaffee" via Paypal o.ä. 



psalm64 schrieb:


> Den BlueBrixx Fall habe ich gerade nicht auf dem Schirm.


Siehe hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=phhygp0XKFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auch wieder etwas was man über den kurzen Dienstweg hätte regeln können.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Aber dafür ist halt eine tolle Spendenaktion geworden. Das Zusammenpacken der Kartons für die Kinder hat übrigens durchaus Spaß gemacht.  (Paderborn ist für mich ja um die Ecke.)


Die Aktion war wirklich klasse!  Da wurde das Beste daraus gemacht. Und es war so eine kleine Schelle in Richtung LEGO, damit diese sehen das die Community vereint steht.

Btw. gestern angekommen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das LEGO Horizon Set lies sich über Amazon.de vorbestellen. Lieferzeiten sind zwar aus der Hölle, aber besser als nichts. 

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist:
Kaufe ich bei Bluebrixx im Store die neue Cobi Yamato (4833), dann kostet mich das 176,95 €. 
Das gleiche Set kostet mich bei Amazon.de über den Blubrixx-Shop Zwischenhändler 138,88€. 

Das gleiche jetzt noch bitte für die Gneisenau und ich wäre glücklich.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2022)

@Painkiller 
Hast du das Set für 80€ vorbestellt? 
Wenn ich am Wochenende in der Stadt bei Smyths bin und die es haben, soll ich es dir mitbringen?   

Mal sehen was es so zu bauen gibt und was sie da haben. 
Nen kleines Star wars Modell wäre mal wieder was.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> @Painkiller
> Hast du das Set für 80€ vorbestellt?


80€? oO Ich hab 65€ bezahlt 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Wochenende in der Stadt bei Smyths bin und die es haben, soll ich es dir mitbringen?


Danke dir! Aber mach dir da keinen Stress. Ich hab´s nicht eilig und kann warten.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2022)

Kein Problem. 
Find es echt interessant, dass es das online nicht gibt momentan. 
Manchmal ist lokal doch noch besser.


----------



## psalm64 (10. Juli 2022)

Gerade eine der Alternativen Varianten von 21161 aufgebaut.
Demnächst wird das noch um ein paar Kleinigkeiten erweitert und wird dann wohl mein einziges größeres Minecraft-Set bleiben.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Juli 2022)

Mein Sohn und ich haben heute das Supercar "8880"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*abgebaut* 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
um dann in den nächsten Tagen die Alternative davon in Angriff zu nehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






PS:
Hab heute noch mal einen Satz Motorblöcke nachgekauft, damit wir nicht wieder einen *7-Zylinder* Motor bauen müssen 

->






						Witzige Alltags Fails
					

Bei uns in der Firma als wir mal draussen in der Mittagspause saßen:  Es kommt von einen Arbeitskollegen der Kumpel mit einen Roller auf den Hof gefahren: Dann meint er "Ey Friedhelm. Ich habe keine Kohle mehr und nichts mehr zu fressen!" Meint ein anderer Kollege: "Hol mal einer bitte  den...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2022)

Cobi will mich arm machen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Lego bringt ne neue Ritterburg. oO
Allerdings mit einem heftigen Preisschild...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optiki (11. Juli 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Und Lego bringt ne neue Ritterburg. oO
> Allerdings mit einem heftigen Preisschild..


Jede Figur 15 Euro oder wie kommen die auf den Preis.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2022)

Burg





						BlueBrixx - Specials - 102818 - Blaustein Castle
					






					www.bluebrixx.com
				



Mit 2 Erweiterungen knapp 500 Euro und um die 12000 Teile.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Jede Figur 15 Euro oder wie kommen die auf den Preis.


Die ganzen Aufkleber müssen ja bezahlt werden.


----------



## psalm64 (11. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Jede Figur 15 Euro oder wie kommen die auf den Preis.


(Fast) normaler Lego-Preis halt:
 | Teile: *4.514*
 | Minifiguren: *22*
 | UVP: *399,99 €* (8,86 ct/Teil)
Immerhin unter 10 ct / Teil. 

Da bin ich mal auf den Strassenpreis gespannt, weil für mich ist das quasi ein must-have-Set.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2022)

Cobi hat auch ein Copy/Paste-Bug sich geleistet. Da hat wohl einer gepennt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn das sind die Daten der Gneisenau.  

So ist´s richtig: 
Commissioned: 25 FEB 1941
Type: Bismarck-Class Battleship


----------



## der_yappi (11. Juli 2022)

Ich habe dazu gar nicht mehr den Platz - ich komme schon gar nicht in Versuchung   

Und die Lego-Preise sind mir zu teuer - da würde ich nach was ähnlichem kucken.
Wenns zum Bespielen wäre (falls ich Kinder hätte) die Figuren aus meiner Lego-Zeit sind ja noch da - auch mit Rittern und den Forrestman, Piraten, Weltraum dem normalen generischen City-Zeugs)


----------



## psalm64 (11. Juli 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Cobi will mich arm machen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm, was soll das denn? Die Schiffe sind doch quasi gleich, oder? Die sollten sich doch eigentlich quasi nur im Schriftzug unterscheiden oder?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2022)

Bei mir gibt's nur die Bismarck. 
Die von Cobi in 1:300 steht schon, zu Weihnachten gibt's nen MOC in 1:200 und zwischdurch von Revel ne 1:350.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Öhm, was soll das denn? Die Schiffe sind doch quasi gleich, oder? Die sollten sich doch eigentlich quasi nur im Schriftzug unterscheiden oder?


Jep, die Iowa-Class bestand ursprünglich aus 6 Schiffen. Iowa, New Jersey, Missouri, Wisconsin, Illinois, Kentucky. 
Die letzten beiden wurden aber nie fertig gestellt. Erst nach Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs wurden die Schiffe massiv modernisiert und umgebaut. Nachgerüstet wurden CIWS, Harpoon-Raketen und Tomahawk-Marschflugkörper. Dementsprechend lange im Dienst waren die Schiffe. Sie waren als Konter zur Kirow-Klasse der Sowjets vorgesehen. Die Iowa war zum Beispiel bis 2006 teil der Reserveflotte der US Navy.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> zu Weihnachten gibt's nen MOC in 1:200


Was für ein MOC ist das denn?  Die Bismarck in so groß.... 
Ich such noch immer ein gutes MOC von Käfig voller Helden. Das Lager inkl. Untergrund wäre der Hammer. 

Btw. wie es scheint, hat Cobi die Company of Heroes 3 Lizenz seit kurzem!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2022)

LEGO MOC Bismarck by rad0lf | Rebrickable - Build with LEGO
					

Schlachtschiff Bismarck<br...




					rebrickable.com
				



Gibt's auch bei den einschlägigen China Shops mit allen Teilen zu kaufen.
Bei habe ich meinen Bestand durchgeguckt und einmal bei Bluebrixx an der Brickbar knapp 2,5kg für knapp über 100€ dazu gekauft.
Fehlen jetzt noch etwa 10% der Teile.
In den Shops sind es 350€+.


----------



## seventyseven (14. Juli 2022)

Blicke gerade auf meine Burg Blaustein (Bisher nur mit der Bergfried Erweiterung) Das Teil macht mich jeden Tag glücklich.


----------



## seventyseven (19. Juli 2022)

Es gab die Vorburg Erweiterung und ich hab sie direkt gekauft.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2022)

Ich hab mir für 130€ über einen Zwischenhändler bei Amazon.de jetzt die neue Cobi Yamato geschossen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2022)

Ich hab den Bluebrixx store um den letzten bird of prey erleichtert.


----------



## psalm64 (21. August 2022)

Gestern als Gastspieler in der Runde mitgespielt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KK9sCxuONw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und hab dann am Vormittag bei BlueVrixx zugeschlagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2022)

Wieder mal spontan Schwein gehabt! Die Cobi Top Gun: F-14A Tomcat für 40€ erwischt, die Top Gun F/A-18E Limited Edition für 31€ und die Top Gun P-51D Mustang für 21€. Alles inkl. Versand. 

Die F-14A hab ich schon. Daher geht diese an meinem Nachbarn, als kleine Überraschung. Er liebt die Filme, hat aber noch kein Model von der F-14A.

Btw. bei Hugendubel gibt es die Cobi USS Enterprise, also den Flugzeugträger  für 108€. Einfach den Gutscheincode SPAREN15 mit eingeben dann wird der Rabatt abgezogen. Versand ist Gratis.


----------



## psalm64 (1. September 2022)

Notre-Dame weiter optimiert, viel besser wird es wohl nicht ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (1. September 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Notre-Dame weiter optimiert, viel besser wird es wohl nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was meinst du mit optimiert?
Ist das deine eigene Kreation?
Kenne mich mit Klemmbausteinsets nicht so aus...


----------



## psalm64 (1. September 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit optimiert?
> Ist das deine eigene Kreation?


Jein. Das ist das Paris-Set, aber das ist eigentlich ohne Notre-Dame.
Siehe Seite 2:





						Der "Alles rund um Klemmbausteine" Thread
					

Rebrickable gehört zu Lego, wenn denen was nicht passt, nehmen sie es schon raus.  Genau deswegen verstehe ich das ja nicht. Genau sowas öffnet Plagiatherstellern ja Tür und Tor. Weil sie ggf. darauf verweisen können, das sie es da ja auch nicht verfolgen, oder? Ist das nicht so ähnlich wie mit...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## seventyseven (2. September 2022)

Burg Blaustein hat jetzt auch die Vorburg Erweiterung bekommen. Foto gibts sobald ich den Tisch aufbauen kann den ich mir dafür besorgt habe.


----------



## Zybba (2. September 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Jein. Das ist das Paris-Set, aber das ist eigentlich ohne Notre-Dame.
> Siehe Seite 2:
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, verstehe.
Cool, dass du es erweitert hast!


----------



## seventyseven (30. September 2022)

Hat da etwa jemand... heute eine Saalbau Erweiterung für die Blaustein ergattert, obwohl das Kontingent sehr klein war? 

Ich?


----------



## psalm64 (30. September 2022)

Wie sortiert/bewahrt Ihr eigentlich Eure Aufbauanleitungen auf? Die sind ja alle unterschiedlich groß und Abheften ist doof...
Ich überlege gerade wie ich meine Sammlung aus den Kästen/Kartons ordentlich sortiert aufbewahren kann...


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Hat da etwa jemand... heute eine Saalbau Erweiterung für die Blaustein ergattert, obwohl das Kontingent sehr klein war?
> 
> Ich?


Ne, ich.


----------



## seventyseven (30. September 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Wie sortiert/bewahrt Ihr eigentlich Eure Aufbauanleitungen auf? Die sind ja alle unterschiedlich groß und Abheften ist doof...
> Ich überlege gerade wie ich meine Sammlung aus den Kästen/Kartons ordentlich sortiert aufbewahren kann...


Ich hab oben eine Box wo meine Kleinmodelle samt meiner Slizer drinnen sind und in der, sind die Paar dicken Wälzer, die ich habe.

Ich würde mir aber Prinzipiell, alle Anleitungen die es gibt Digital auf der Legoseite runterladen und auf einem dedizierten Stick speichern. Verkaufen tu ich zumindest nix mehr in meinem Leben 
BlueBrixx hat zwar Digital aber die Lizenz Modelle haben keine Digitale Anleitung. Leider.


----------



## psalm64 (30. September 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich hab oben eine Box wo meine Kleinmodelle samt meiner Slizer drinnen sind und in der, sind die Paar dicken Wälzer, die ich habe.


Slizer? Genau das mit der Box möchte ich ja nicht mehr...


seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich würde mir aber Prinzipiell, alle Anleitungen die es gibt Digital auf der Legoseite runterladen und auf einem dedizierten Stick speichern.


Das ist prinzipiell mal ne gute Idee...


seventyseven schrieb:


> Verkaufen tu ich zumindest nix mehr in meinem Leben


Tja, ich befürchte, ich werde irgendwann demnächst nicht mehr drum herum kommen mal was zu verkaufen, wenn ich was neues hinstellen will. Irgendwie ist mein Platz in der Wohnung begrenzt.


----------



## seventyseven (30. September 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Slizer?


Ihr kennt die Slizer nicht  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die erste Series und dann gibt es noch eine weitere da finde ich aber gerade kein Bild zu. Sind die vorreiter von Bionicle.


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2022)

Noch nie gehört.

Anleitungen sind bei mir in Aktenordnern und auf Festplatte/Bluray.
Verkaufen tue ich selten was.
Nehme oft wieder was auseinander und baue was anderes.


----------



## psalm64 (1. Oktober 2022)

Hab ich auch noch nie gehört.
Vermutlich:
a) Fallen die genau in die Zeit meiner ca. 16-35er Jahre, während der ich (leider) kein großes bzw sehr begrenztes Interesse an Lego hatte.
b) Wenn es der Vorläufer von Bionicle war, dann war es ja auch nicht auf den deutschen Markt ausgerichtet. Soweit ich mich erinnere war Bionicle doch vor allem in Amiland sehr beliebt.


----------



## seventyseven (1. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch noch nie gehört.
> Vermutlich:
> a) Fallen die genau in die Zeit meiner ca. 16-35er Jahre, während der ich (leider) kein großes bzw sehr begrenztes Interesse an Lego hatte.
> b) Wenn es der Vorläufer von Bionicle war, dann war es ja auch nicht auf den deutschen Markt ausgerichtet. Soweit ich mich erinnere war Bionicle doch vor allem in Amiland sehr beliebt.


Bionicle ist meine komplette Kindheit gewesen. 99-2003 sicherlich mein liebstes Spielzeug gewesen. 

Sobald der Saalbau an die Blaustein geklatscht wurde, gibts mal ein Bild.


----------



## psalm64 (20. Oktober 2022)

Heute kam mein Lego City Adventskalender 2022 an.
Aber noch mehr freue ich mich auf den Adventskalender, den meine Frau mir zusammengestellt hat mit den zwei Sets:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (28. Oktober 2022)

Gestern beim DHL Kiosk um die Ecke abgeholt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Motorrad hat mir gleich meine Frau aus der Hand gerissen, musste ich gleich nochmal nachbestellen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2022)

Ich habe mir heute spontan selbst ein vorgezogenes Weihnachts- bzw. Urlaubs-Gönnungs-Geschenk gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das erste Lego- bzw. Klemmbaustein-Set, das seit meiner Kindheit in meinen Besitz gekommen ist. Zuletzt hatte ich wahrscheinlich mit 12, also vor etwa 24 Jahren, irgendwas von Lego Technik geschenkt bekommen. 😅


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2022)

Ich hab mir am WE die Missouri von Cobi geschossen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Marketplace-Händler bei Amazon hatte ein Angebot das ich nicht ablehnen konnte. 


Bei BlueBrixx gibt es übrigens für alle Star Trek-Fans ggf. ein Schnäppchen zu holen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (7. November 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Bei BlueBrixx gibt es übrigens für alle Star Trek-Fans ggf. ein Schnäppchen zu holen.


Im Moment gibt es einen großen Teil der Lego 04/2022erJurassic World-Welle (Alterrnate/Amazon) im Angebot: siehe brickmerge
Ich hab mir einmal alle für den Keller (die Geldanlage) geholt. Jetzt beobachte ich mal noch die "fehlenden" Sets, damit ich sie vollständig habe.


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2022)

Bin gestern mit der Bismarck fertig geworden. 
Werd die mal mit der Bismarck von Cobi zusammenstellen und ein Foto machen. 
Fazit nach vielen Stunden Bau, manchmal sind MOCs echt nicht leicht zu bauen. 
Von schlechten Ansichten in der Anleitung, über unnötigen Teile beim Bau, hinzu schlechte Bautechniken bzw nicht durchdachtem Zusammenbau.


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Werd die mal mit der Bismarck von Cobi zusammenstellen und ein Foto machen.


Do it!


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2022)

Muss gucken ob ich Sonntag Zeit finde, momentan viel zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Muss gucken ob ich Sonntag Zeit finde, momentan viel zu tun.


Hab mal 2 Vergleichsbilder gemacht.
Einmal UCS Sternenzerstörer und einmal Cobi Bismarck


----------



## psalm64 (20. November 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Gestern beim DHL Kiosk um die Ecke abgeholt:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Während ich diese Woche auf Schulung war, kam noch eine Bestellung von vor Monaten an, die sich verschoben hatte. Jetzt habe ich es doppelt... Naja, cooles Set, wird bestimmt im Preis steigen, ab in den Geld-Anlage-Keller damit.

Es war ja VIP-Wochenende im Lego-online-Shop.
Hab dann mal zugeschlagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab also doppelte VIP Punkte (=10% Ermäßigung) + je 2x:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (1. Dezember 2022)

Meine ersten beiden Adventskalendertürchen. Harry Potter ist der selbstgebastelte Kalender von meiner Frau, das andere vom City Adventskalender.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2022)

https://www.alternate.de/LEGO/76989...s-Konstruktionsspielzeug/html/product/1818809 
Weil es so beliebt war, könnte sich lohnen für einige.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> https://www.alternate.de/LEGO/76989...s-Konstruktionsspielzeug/html/product/1818809
> Weil es so beliebt war, könnte sich lohnen für einige.


Ich hab´s zwar schon, aber ich hoffe Lego bringt öfter Sets mit Videogame-Hintergrund.  

Am 15.Dezember steigt übrigens ein Rabatt-Event bei Alternate! 





						Liveshopping » ALTERNATE
					

Liveshopping » Attraktive Angebote ➜ Deals zu unschlagbaren Preisen ➜ Nur für kurze Zeit ➜ Schneller Versand » Jetzt shoppen




					www.alternate.de


----------



## psalm64 (Sonntag um 22:26)

Endlich aufgebaut!


----------



## TomCB (Mittwoch um 14:01)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Slizer? Genau das mit der Box möchte ich ja nicht mehr...
> 
> Das ist prinzipiell mal ne gute Idee...
> 
> Tja, ich befürchte, ich werde irgendwann demnächst nicht mehr drum herum kommen mal was zu verkaufen, wenn ich was neues hinstellen will. Irgendwie ist mein Platz in der Wohnung begrenzt.


Die Slizer hatte ich auch mal. Hab noch eine gute menge der Bionicle, über mehrere Kisten verteilt...
Bin dann eher bei Technic und so hängengeblieben.

Mit dem hat dann vor etlichen Jahren alles wieder angefangen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (Gestern um 15:19)

Neuester Zugang: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab das Schiffchen von meinem Arbeitskollegen  zu Weihnachten bekommen. Dachte ich fall vom Stuhl als ich den Karton aufgemacht hab! Hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig!!! 

Als nächstes gleich mal das hier herausgekramt.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine Plexiglasvitrine für das Schiff. Hat hier jemand von euch eine Empfehlung?


----------



## JoM79 (Gestern um 16:52)

Meine steht schon ne Woche in der Gegend rum. 
Vitrine muss ich noch gucken. 
Bei Ikea gab's ein oder zwei interessante.


----------



## HenneHuhn (Gestern um 21:44)

Hmmm, die Defiant sieht ja sogar ganz gut aus! Die meisten anderen der Star Trek Modelle von Blue Brixx sind mir viel zu grob, unförmig und abstrakt.


----------



## psalm64 (Gestern um 23:04)

Die Defiant ist ja auch ein reltiv kleines Schiff und dadurch der Maßstab relativ groß, ich find die auch großartig...

Daher sind auch das Shuttle und der Delta-Flyer echt nicht übel:





						BlueBrixx - Specials - 104182 - Star Trek Type 6 Shuttlecraft
					






					www.bluebrixx.com
				








						BlueBrixx - Specials - 104967 - Star Trek Delta Flyer
					






					www.bluebrixx.com
				




Tante Edith sagt:
Und das Runabout natürlich auch:





						BlueBrixx - Specials - 104585 - Star Trek Danube class Runabout
					






					www.bluebrixx.com


----------



## Painkiller (Heute um 10:17)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hmmm, die Defiant sieht ja sogar ganz gut aus! Die meisten anderen der Star Trek Modelle von Blue Brixx sind mir viel zu grob, unförmig und abstrakt.


Gut Ding will Weile haben. 
Ich kann mich noch an die ersten Schiffe von Cobi erinnern. Die waren auch grober als es die jetzigen Sets sind. Schön zu sehen bei der Bismarck und Yamato. Bin mir sicher das die Next Generation (1€ in die Wortspielkasse) der Star Trek Modelle auch nicht mehr so grob und unförmig wirken werden. 




psalm64 schrieb:


> Daher sind auch das Shuttle und der Delta-Flyer echt nicht übel:


DS9 (die große) gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Ich hoffe allerdings immer noch das eine Prometheus Klasse kommt. Von vielen gehasst, von mir geliebt...  Unimatrix 01 wäre auch cool. Ebenso wie die Scimitar, Negh'Var, Galaxy-X, ein großer Borg-Würfel und ein Raumdock. Dioramen könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## der_yappi (Heute um 10:26)

_Der Held _hat afaik immer die FiguSafe empfohlen








						FiguSafe
					






					www.figuworld24.de


----------



## Painkiller (Heute um 10:31)

der_yappi schrieb:


> _Der Held _hat afaik immer die FiguSafe empfohlen


Danke dir!  Werd ich mir gleich mal ansehen! Hoffentlich gibt´s bei denen Mengenrabatt. Ich brauch so einige Vitrinen.


----------



## JoM79 (Heute um 11:58)

Galaxy X wäre was oder Sovereign. 
Ich hoffe ja auf Jem'hadar Schiffe, der Bug ist schon mal nen guter Anfang. 
Leider sind die TOS und Film Schiffe ja grau, für mich bleiben die immer weiss.


----------

